# Bees outside the hive at midnight



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

There is some post about this in the 101 forum right now. If they are getting ready to swarm you should see queens cells on the bottom of the combs. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesswarmcontrol.htm


----------



## mxr618 (Apr 23, 2008)

So tonight it is a little warmer and the entire front is covered with bees. 

My TBH is pretty tight so I'm going to venilate it. That's the first thing.

Secondly, there are three queen cells visible against the window, which means there are probably more in the bars themselves on the other side. I'll post up photos of the queen cells tomorrow. I don't think they are running out of room -- they have four empty bars in the back of the hive. I think this hive is doing what it is supposed to do.

I'm going to super it as soon as I can -- my SW Wisconsin property is underwater and I need to go check on it. I've got another TBH most of the way done and two 5 frame nucs, so we'll see what happens.

Wild. This is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

You might want to put a brood bar about 3-4 bars back from the entrance. Mine have been doing the standard practice. Brood in the front and honey in the back. My flow is going good right now and I add a brood and a honey bar about every week. And the brood bar will be fully drawn out with eggs every week. And it does sound like that might be gettting ready to swarm.You might want to get those nucs finished.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are a couple of recent threads on bearding I have been reading. Keep in mind these are langs they are talking about. In the TBH with no gap between bars if you use a follower board, there would be no use in proping the top the heat won't exscape. "I don't think" If the do not swarm and it is a cooling issue you might have to prop the top and make a gap between the first bar and front of the hive. And they will probably use this as there intrance. And has the heat rises it would go out the gap. If you are not using a follower then you could just prop the top.


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219926

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219840


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Some Possible Bearding*

Photo of Possible Bearding

Here is a link to a photo of one of my hives, after removing four of six medium supers of honey. Though they were just as bearded before I removed the supers. This photo was taken about 15 minutes before midnight, on Friday, 13 Jun 08 - outside temperature: 75F. Several other hives have their own versions of beards, too, but even though most are configured nearly identically, many have almost no beards (outside clustering), at all.

Personally, I like seeing this on a hive, once in awhile. Gives me the sense that it is a good season for the bees.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Bees amassing just before midnight on Friday the 13th...sounds ominous.

Ok so I saw "The Happening" last night, and maybe I let that get to me a little.  Not sure what I thought of the movie overall, but I thought it was cool that it premiered on Fri 13th and made an apocalyptic reference to CCD.


----------

